# Best size computer monitor?



## Akosarz

Im about to build my own computer and I was wondering how big of a monitor to get. I wasnt sure which is the best choice when considering resolution and what not. I was thinking about getting around 22" or so but I saw a 23.6" asus on Newegg that looked cool. Does the weird size of the monitor, 23.6" affect anything negatively?

Thanks in advance


----------



## speedysim313

i just bought a 23.6 inch asus monitor, has 1080p high deff and is amazing. the size doesnt really matter just cuase its awkward lol. i bought it for $180 i had a 10% off coupon and free shipping what a deal!


----------



## Intel_man

It's just a 16:9 and a 16:10 ratio difference. 


The 22"s usually offer 1680x1050 and the 23"s offer a 1920x1080 and sometimes a 1920x1200.


----------



## anil099

this is the perfect size imo and pretty affordable for a budget pc as well

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002444

if not then this is definitely the one you should get

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824002419

You welcome


----------



## bomberboysk

Lol, i cant argue that the high priced NEC monitors are bar none the best ones made, but in the actually affordable sector i love the asus monitors. This is an excellent monitor:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236033

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236051


----------



## PohTayToez

I'd rather have a couple of 19" than a 24".


----------



## bomberboysk

PohTayToez said:


> I'd rather have a couple of 19" than a 24".



Or a couple of 24"  Actually just having any monitor as a secondary is great, atm i have a 21.6" main and 15" secondary(soon to be 25.5" main and 21.6" secondary).


----------



## voyagerfan99

I wouldn't do anything under 22" myself.


----------



## koncling

How About This..?

HP W2338H 23-Inch Widescreen Monitor


Great color, nice and bright display, well made.
The only comparable in size and cost is the Acer Computer X233H BD 23" Widescreen LCD Monitor.
First of all, the Acer has a flat picture. Less glare but the picture and graphics of the HP really come out at you. They are sharper and crisper than the Acer.


----------



## RavenPerch

The larger the better, however due to this monitor's unconventional screen size, you will have a more of a 16:10 screen size, hence your display will be more squarish than the widescreen, anyway, no the wierd size does not matter. and Asus is a market king in IT products. go for it.


----------



## Shane

I think 22" Wedescreen are the best size,Anthing bigger and it would probably annoy me tbh.

i also have a 19" widescreen which is good.


----------



## funkysnair

voyagerfan99 said:


> I wouldn't do anything under 22" myself.



buy a "19 and pull your seat closer to the desk then it would be like a "22


----------



## JAPPO

funkysnair said:


> buy a "19 and pull your seat closer to the desk then it would be like a "22


I hope you're joking.


----------



## funkysnair

of course im not joking, i have my monitor hanging off the peak of my cap-it makes me feel like my monitor is "70


----------

